# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24 per IMU Defunto

## GDLAN

F24 IMU per Defunto 
Seguendo le indicazioni sulla compilazione dell'F24 per le successioni , che prevedono nell'inserimento nella prima riga del Codice Fiscale del Contribuente quello dell'Erede o comunque di chi andrà a pagare e firmare l'F24 stesso e nel secondo Codice Fiscale (Rigo 4) quello del defunto con l'indicazione del Codice Identificativo 08 (Defunto) ,  
così ho operato anche per il pagamento tramite f24 dell'IMU.  
Volevo sapere se ho fatto bene o dovevo fare il contrario .  
Allego le istruzioni trovate su internet che appunto indicano come in caso di Successione il comportamento da seguire è quello che io ho avuto....ma non specificano niente in caso di IMU o altri tributi.  
Grazie  
Roberto.     
"MODELLO F24 PER SUCCESSIONI - COME SI COMPILA   
Per la compilazione del Modello F24 nell'ambito delle Dichiarazioni di Successione, l'Agenzia delle Entrate ha istituito nuovi Codici Tributo specifici, diversi da quelli utilizzati in passato per il Modello F23, ed ha esposto le linee guida in base alle quali l'F24 deve essere redatto. Queste informazioni sono state ufficializzate in due specifiche Risoluzioni:
- Risoluzione n°16/E del 25 Marzo 2016;
- Risoluzione n°67/E del 3 Agosto 2016.
.
.
.
.
.   
Passando ora alla compilazione vera e propria del Modello F24, fin dalla prima sezione, denominata Contribuente, sorgono i primi dubbi.
Potrebbe sembrare infatti, a prima vista, che siccome l'ultima riga della sezione Contribuente riporta la dicitura "Codice Fiscale del coobbligato, erede, genitore, tutore o curatore fallimentare", sia quello il punto dove inserire il Codice Fiscale dell'Erede Dichiarante. Secondo questa logica si sarebbe portati poi ad inserire come Codice Identificativo lo "07" (cioè "Erede"), e a completare poi la sezione inserendo nelle prime quattro righe il Codice Fiscale, i Dati Anagrafici e il Domicilio Fiscale del de cuius. 
In realtà, leggendo sempre la Risoluzione 16/E del 25 Marzo 2016, ci si accorge che il procedimento è esattamente l'opposto (probabilmente frutto di accordi procedurali presi tra gli Istituti Bancari e la stessa Agenzia).
In detta Risoluzione è infatti specificato che alle voci Codice Fiscale, Dati Anagrafici e Domicilio Fiscale, cioè nelle prime quattro righe, è necessario inserire i dati dell'Erede Dichiarante, mentre all'ultima riga, accanto alla dicitura "Codice Fiscale del coobbligato, erede, ecc.", va invece inserito il Codice Fiscale del de cuius, con come Codice Identificativo il nuovo "08" (cioè "Defunto"). Codice, quest'ultimo, creato anch'esso proprio ai fini delle Dichiarazioni di Successione ed elencato sempre all'interno della Risoluzione 16/E.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## paolab

si, mi sembra che vada bene

----------

